# Red vs White heat lamp...



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I was trying to post this in Goat Sense 101 but it wouldn't give me the option for a new post. So...

Are there any reasons to use a red heat lamp instead of a white heat lamp for new kids?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, I prefer the red ones because they seem to give off more heat, plus they are easier on the eyes at night, more like a night light.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder said:


> I was trying to post this in Goat Sense 101 but it wouldn't give me the option for a new post.


because that is just a reference forum


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I like the red...same reasons as Lori...but if you are raising chicks it helps reduce picking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never used the red heat lamp....but that does make sense what Lori said ..... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I use a creamic one.... No light, great heat, and they don't ever seem to burn out.
They look like the lights only its a solid piec of ceramic with a coil in it.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

> because that is just a reference forum


 As she kicks herself in the rear.... duh! Senior blond moment here...

Thanks for the answers... Lori - that was how we were thinking too. Everyone around here is sold out of the red ones (due to chick season). I have a white one but will keep looking for a red one.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

We don't use them anymore but when we did we used red, as it is a darker color so it gave off more heat.

Good luck in your search, I know of a couple websites that could have them posted on there.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a site that has the lamps and other heating items.

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/ ... ts=results


----------

